# Jika Rig - Try it for Largemouth Bass!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I've had really awesome success on throwing a bait I discovered this year called the jika rig. I read it originated out of Japan, and it is amazing how well it works. I caught 2 of my best top 5 bass this year on this bait. Here is the link to my blog on the full write up of when, and how to use it: Jika Rig

Plus, here is a pick of one of the toads I caught on this bait to get you excited about the bait. The thing works. Go give it a try!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me about originating out of Japan since wacky worm and the Niko rig came from there as well.

I will give a try, anything new to catch fish is worth it.


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's a link to my write up on the Havoc Pit Boss I like to use for the Jika Rig: Havoc Pit Boss


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've tried the pit boss, I can't switch from the sweet beav! one thing you need to try down there in the spring or summer for that matter is slowrolling a football head jig and throw on a "keitech swing impact fat" for the trailer, the 3.8 inch size. blue gill flash is a good one with a bluegill colored football jig. also green pumpkin shiner with a green pumpkin football jig. You'll love those for a trailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those things swim hard no matter what speed, literally, barely twitch it and they have great action and it drives those bass nuts when you pull through a weed or up off a rock and that tail kicks so hard back and forth.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Kraken, thanks for sharing the info. I really appreciate it. 
Will bass hit that type of jig this time of year in Northern Utah?


----------

